# كتاب Basic Principles and Calculations in Chemical Engineering ؟؟جديد ؟؟



## مهندس المحبة (19 فبراير 2009)

أقدم لكم أخواني اليوم كتاب مهم جدا وأرجو الأفادة للجميع ............ 
Basic Principles and Calculations in Chemical Engineering 
SUPPLEMENTARY PROBLEMS

http://rapidshare.com/files/4750432..._and_Calculations_in_Chemical_Engineering.pdf

http://ifile.it/cv6ab7/supplimentary.rar


أرجو الرد ولاتنسوني من خالص الدعاء ........


----------



## kema (20 فبراير 2009)

thank you for this good book


----------



## b.engineer (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الكتاب كنت ادور عليه من زمان والله


_b-engineer_


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الردوووود الطيبة ووفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه ..........


----------



## safa aldin (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي عثمان وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندس المحبة (7 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على الرد وللعلم بأني مهندس المحبة وليس عثمان وكل الهلا فيك ......


----------



## mahelosta (8 أبريل 2009)

اين اجد حل المسائل الموجودة في الكتلب


----------



## محمود عويس منصور (8 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك على مجهوداتك معنا


----------



## محمود عويس منصور (9 أبريل 2009)

محمود عويس منصور قال:


> شكرا لك على مجهوداتك معنا


مع تحيات اللواء(امير الحب)​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز ومنور بمرورك ..........


----------



## mahelosta (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرأ لك اتمنى لك مزيد من النجاح والله الموفق


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 أبريل 2009)

كل الهلا فيك ومنور .......


----------



## بحاث (10 أبريل 2009)

ياجماعة ممكن احد يعطيني مصدر حول محطات التناضح العكسي اويطيني مثال على تركيبها واحتساب النسب الصحيحة والمركبات


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على المرور وإن شاء الله أشوفها ألك وأرسلها لك على الخاص ........


----------



## Ibrahim hassa (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير(خير الناس أنفعهم للناس)
وفقك الله لما هو خير للأمة الإسلامية


----------

